# Root ota 4.2.2 nexus



## luke1333 (Oct 16, 2011)

Anyway to root a factory unrooted galaxy nexus on 4.2.2?? Tried the tool kit and can't even factory unlock boot loader and won't work. I can do adb and everything fine on note just not it any ideas or is there no root method yet for 4.2.2?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

The rooting method hasn't changed at all. The tried and true method will work. Another reason not to rely on toolkits. This also technically doesn't belong in development but general.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## luke1333 (Oct 16, 2011)

tiny4579 said:


> The rooting method hasn't changed at all. The tried and true method will work. Another reason not to rely on toolkits. This also technically doesn't belong in development but general.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Hmm maybe my drivers are jacked funny it works on my note 2 but not nexus and I didn't see a Verizon general or I would have

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

See the stickied threads in general (where this should be posted) or the guide in my signature.


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

Topic moved to General. Please note that the development sections are strictly for ROM and kernel releases. Also, instead of using unreliable toolkits, I suggest you use this guide: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12013-how-to-step-by-step-oem-unlock-and-root/


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

skynet11 said:


> Topic moved to General. Please note that the development sections are strictly for ROM and kernel releases. Also, instead of using unreliable toolkits, I suggest you use this guide: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12013-how-to-step-by-step-oem-unlock-and-root/


What a hater.


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

Jubakuba said:


> What a hater.


Better???
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/19864-vzwsprintgsmguide-ultimate-galaxy-nexus-guide-unlockrootflash-romsfaq/


----------



## luke1333 (Oct 16, 2011)

Boy you guys get out of hand quick what is the big deal?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

luke1333 said:


> Boy you guys get out of hand quick what is the big deal?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

yarly said:


>


lulz, maybe his needs recalibrated.


----------



## 22stars (Jan 31, 2012)

luke1333 said:


> Boy you guys get out of hand quick what is the big deal?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## luke1333 (Oct 16, 2011)

And nobody can still answer the question you are all trolls

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

luke1333 said:


> Better???
> http://rootzwiki.com...tflash-romsfaq/


All of these people have answered your question. You have links to two methods that these members, who own the GNex, are telling you are verified working methods for 4.2.2. I'm not sure how much more of an answer you are looking for, but as long as you can follow the directions in the linked threads those seem like perfectly good answers.


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

luke1333 said:


> And nobody can still answer the question you are all trolls
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


We are a little different here, most of us googled, lurked in forums and read 100's of post before we would even think of starting a thread and be spoonfed answers. Hell I've never started a new thread. So if your unhappy with your result good maybe you'll learn something. I linked you to the best guide IMO. I've wasted more time here than intended there is just to much of this going on. So plz dont call us trolls.


----------



## 22stars (Jan 31, 2012)

luke1333 said:


> And nobody can still answer the question you are all trolls
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2












good sir, i feel that your reading comprehension may be a bit lacking.


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

My post got deleted? Stuff needed to be said man. Oh well poptarts and rainbows.


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

Ok everyone, enough has been said on the subject as to whether or not the OP has gotten the help he has needed, etc. Hopefully the linked threads help the OP root 4.2.2, and if he comes back with follow up questions for additional help or clarification let's all do our best to help him. Assuming, of course, the OP is doing his best to follow either one of the linked guides. Thank you.


----------

